# Free Flu Shots for Your Guns: Disarming & Disabling America



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmmm. This has me thinking. I wonder if I post some signs that I will trade working guns for a 12 pack of beer and a pack of smokes how many awesome guns could I get for almost nothing. Sure I would get some junkers, but I might get some old military bring backs or classic guns too.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Hmmmm. This has me thinking. I wonder if I post some signs that I will trade working guns for a 12 pack of beer and a pack of smokes how many awesome guns could I get for almost nothing. Sure I would get some junkers, but I might get some old military bring backs or classic guns too.


Great Idea... Wanna hear the possible down side?

If you do not have a FFL they will arrest you for trafficing guns...vract:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't believe that's true. Citizens are permitted to trade weapons as they like, as long as they are not "Class 3" (machine guns, etc.).


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Person to person is completely legal. If he were to try to sell said guns, he could be required to get an FFL once he gets past a specific quantity. Can't remember, but I think it was over 20 a year?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair: I just realized that your initials are SOB. 

Anyway that SOB is correct. In my state gun transactions or trades require no license and no documentation. The law does set requirements such as age and citizenship, but that is easy remedied by display of a drivers license or gun permit. Note that this is not true in all states, especially those who have succumb to the rule of fascism dressed up as socialism. But here I buy and sell guns all the time from individual sellers, with no record of any kind in existence. You can even find guns at garage sales.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I traded all our guns for the vaccine.  what was left after that canoe accident.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Really? Or are you just being funny.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> Really? Or are you just being funny.


:crossfinger:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL Ok ..... well then that was funny....:flower:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Startingout-Blair: I just realized that your initials are SOB.
> 
> Anyway that SOB is correct. In my state gun transactions or trades require no license and no documentation. The law does set requirements such as age and citizenship, but that is easy remedied by display of a drivers license or gun permit. Note that this is not true in all states, especially those who have succumb to the rule of fascism dressed up as socialism. But here I buy and sell guns all the time from individual sellers, with no record of any kind in existence. You can even find guns at garage sales.


Umm...thanks Sentry...I think. I never noticed that and I really appreciate (yeah, right) you bringing that to my and everyone else's attention. Lmao!!! ;-)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Why would my gun need a flu shot???:gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah jayjay I keep thinking that everytime I see the thread LOL well atleast they are free


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Why would my gun need a flu shot???:gaah::gaah::gaah:


:congrat: :teehee: :ditto: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Why would my gun need a flu shot???:gaah::gaah::gaah:


My guns prefer the nasal mist rather than the injection .


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

catsraven said:


> :congrat: :teehee: :ditto: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


Isn't "ditto" with 2 t's? lol, the typed part is but on the sign it isn't. Just caught my eye.......:teehee:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

neldarez said:


> Isn't "ditto" with 2 t's? lol, the typed part is but on the sign it isn't. Just caught my eye.......:teehee:


Picky, Picky!! You are correct.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

40 oz for a rifle
6 pack for a pistol 
and a case for a semi automatic

So if I bring in a semi automatic pistol can I get a case and a 6 pack?


----------

